
The Great American Single-Family Home Problem - mhb
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/12/01/business/economy/single-family-home.html?_r=0
======
ohazi
Duplicate post discussed more here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15827177](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15827177)

~~~
sctb
Thanks, we've moved the comments there.

